# New Uniforms?



## anonymous (Jan 16, 2011)

I caught a glimpse at one of the news papers on base that MARSOC are going to a new revised tri-leaf pattern...?


----------



## anonymous (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's the article, just one of many uniforms available I'm sure.

http://marinecorpstimes.com/news/2010/12/marine-marsoc-orders-retro-woodland-camouflage-121910w/


----------



## devilbones (Jan 17, 2011)

Those look nice.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 17, 2011)

The more things change, the more they stay the same....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good choice to go old school again. If it ain't broke, don't try fix it!

I have to say the Nato Woodland pattern is my fav. I use it myself. It blends in extremely well here in the thousand various shades of green fields we have here in Ireland. I was never a fan of the dark mustard colour looking MARPAT. No offence to the USMC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2011)

The pics look like old-school BDUs.  Is that what we're talking about here?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 19, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The pics look like old-school BDUs. Is that what we're talking about here?



Yes, just the fabric is updated and enchanced to being more durable, flameretardant and with added velcro etc. Same woodland pattern I assume pre-digital camouflage.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish the Army would bring back the BDU's. I would not have to buy anymore "new" uniforms and I would have some thing that actually worked well...

Good on MARSOC for being smart about it, kind of shocked they did not jump on the multicam band wagon. But it is the USMC, they do shit their own way, and normally better.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 19, 2011)

JAB said:


> I wish the Army would bring back the BDU's. I would not have to buy anymore "new" uniforms and I would have some thing that actually worked well...
> 
> Good on MARSOC for being smart about it, kind of shocked they did not jump on the multicam band wagon. But it is the USMC, they do shit their own way, and normally better.



Multicam is already copyrighted, LOL.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Multicam is already copyrighted, LOL.



LOL yeah it’s a damn shame they copyrighted the MARPAT, I love their desert cam. Hell the woodland cam is pretty damn good too, but I would still rather have the BDU's. All we did is take the bottom pockets off and put them on our sleeves (buttons and all) and it worked 10 times better then the stupid ACU Velcro. I prefer the patches sewn on or no patches at all. 

I like MultiCam better then ACU, but the BDU’s I still think was the best IMO. DCU’s were okay, but MARPAT desert is the best desert cam I have seen yet. That mirage camo is pretty good 

http://soldiersystems.net/blog1/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/mirage_strikehold.jpg

and I really have started liking the A TAC’s camo

http://cdn5.thefirearmsblog.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/atacs_0002-tfb.jpg


----------



## 0699 (Jan 19, 2011)

JAB said:


> I wish the Army would bring back the BDU's. *I would not have to buy anymore "new" uniforms *and I would have some thing that actually worked well...
> 
> Good on MARSOC for being smart about it, kind of shocked they did not jump on the multicam band wagon. But it is the USMC, they do shit their own way, and normally better.



In 2003, I sold all my woodlands to Thai Marines (they wear the same pattern, but their material sucks so they're always up for buying ours...), but spent the money on wine, women, and song.  Managed to sell all 12-15 sets of woodlands I had and left Thailand with just the set of MARPATs I had on my body.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like the beginning of another multi-service "arms race" to see who can have the coolest uniform.  

If Gates is serious about saving money he should say "look fuckers get back into one utility uniform that's consistent across the services."

We can even call it something sexy- Common Joint Ground Uniform- CJGU.  Or CGU if we need a 3-letter acronym.  It would look a lot like... BDUs with pockets on the sleeves and ankles, the US flag on the left side where it belongs, and not so much exposed velcro.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2011)

I personally think the USMC has done it right for the most part. I would like to see their pocket design as it is, with MultiCam or the old Woodland pattern, for desert I would like to see the MARPAT desert or A TAC’s.

Subdued rank on the collar pinned or sewn, no skill badges on the field uniform (unless in garrison) and even then I like the USMC use of dress uniform badges instead of subdued, but like I said for garrison only. Due away with the stupid sized SSI’s, wear the unit crest on headgear or (while in garrison) above a name tape. 

Personally I wish we would just take all that stupid shit off the “tactical uniform” and just wear name rank and service branch. Somewhat like Rgr Regiment does while in the field, all the people who want to show off their 201 file can do it around the flag pole.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 19, 2011)

0699 said:


> In 2003, I sold all my woodlands to Thai Marines (they wear the same pattern, but their material sucks so they're always up for buying ours...), but spent the money on wine, women, and song.  Managed to sell all 12-15 sets of woodlands I had and left Thailand with just the set of MARPATs I had on my body.


And your match of course Im sure.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 19, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> And your match of course Im sure. ;)



That was "pre-match".  Hell, that was pre-SS...   I did have plenty of (shall we say) _pyro materials_ on me.




JAB said:


> I personally think the USMC has done it right for the most part. I would like to see their pocket design as it is, with MultiCam or the old Woodland pattern, for desert I would like to see the MARPAT desert or A TAC’s.
> 
> Subdued rank on the collar pinned or sewn, no skill badges on the field uniform (unless in garrison) and even then I like the USMC use of dress uniform badges instead of subdued, but like I said for garrison only. Due away with the stupid sized SSI’s, wear the unit crest on headgear or (while in garrison) above a name tape.
> 
> Personally I wish we would just take all that stupid shit off the “tactical uniform” and just wear name rank and service branch. Somewhat like Rgr Regiment does while in the field, all the people who want to show off their 201 file can do it around the flag pole.



Agreed, but good luck with that.  It all makes sense to me, but there's as much ego and pride riding on decisions no days as there should be common sense...


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a dumb question 0699.  Are those unis you sold flame retardant?


----------



## 0699 (Jan 19, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> I have a dumb question 0699. Are those unis you sold flame retardant? :confused:



No ma'am.  They were the old style woodlands.  AFAIK, even the new MARPAT utilities aren't flame resistant.  My last tour, we didn't wear MARPATs on convoys, we wore flight suits for the flame resistance.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont know why that thought popped into my head about the flame retardancy of the uniforms.  Maybe because every picture Ive seen of you there is a fire raging in the background.  Do you think they would put that feature in regular uniforms in the future?


----------



## 0699 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> I dont know why that thought popped into my head about the flame retardancy of the uniforms. Maybe because every picture Ive seen of you there is a fire raging in the background. Do you think they would put that feature in regular uniforms in the future?



Doubt it, due to the cost...

And I have yet to set MYSELF on fire.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL..yes I was thinking the cost would be high vs the actual need for that feature.  Glad to hear you havent set yourself on fire!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 20, 2011)

0699 said:


> Doubt it, due to the cost...
> 
> And I have yet to set MYSELF on fire.



You should not play with matches!


----------



## 0699 (Jan 20, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> You should not play with matches!



Pffft.  Like you could stop me.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL 0699.  What was the reason for changing the pattern in the first place?


----------



## 0699 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> LOL 0699. What was the reason for changing the pattern in the first place?



From woodlands to MARPAT?  The announced reason was better uniforms over all; wash & wear, better camoflauge pattern, more efficient pockets, etc.  IMO a large part of the reason it was done was just because we're the Corps and we like to be different...


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2011)

0699 said:


> From woodlands to MARPAT?  The announced reason was better uniforms over all; wash & wear, better camoflauge pattern, more efficient pockets, etc.  IMO a large part of the reason it was done was just because we're the Corps and we like to be different...


Ty.
However I still like the Dress Blues..although that isnt always practical for every situation.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Ty.
> However I still like the Dress Blues..although that isnt always practical for every situation.



But it is eminently practical for it's primary intended use...

Picking up hot babes.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh so my son really wasnt on recruiting duty over break....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 20, 2011)

0699 said:


> But it is eminently practical for it's primary intended use...
> 
> Picking up hot babes.



Ha..ha! I agree with you there.



0699 said:


> Pffft. Like you could stop me.



You should not play with flamethrowers either! You might burn yourself.


----------



## Casimir (Jan 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> LOL yeah it’s a damn shame they copyrighted the MARPAT, I love their desert cam. Hell the woodland cam is pretty damn good too, but I would still rather have the BDU's. All we did is take the bottom pockets off and put them on our sleeves (buttons and all) and it worked 10 times better then the stupid ACU Velcro. I prefer the patches sewn on or no patches at all.
> 
> I like MultiCam better then ACU, but the BDU’s I still think was the best IMO. DCU’s were okay, but MARPAT desert is the best desert cam I have seen yet. That mirage camo is pretty good
> 
> ...



that A TAC one is very nice...almost has a 'shadowy' quality to it. Looks like it work really well for urban


----------



## ANGLICO MARINE (Feb 24, 2011)

I think that is a smart move, if your going to be working with the ANA or other coalition forces you don't want to stick out like a sore thumb. Why not attempt to blend in.  While working with the Brits in Afghaninstan I requested to wear their desert pattern uniforms while we were on patrol.  My ANGLICO team looked pretty conspicuous running around with our MARPAT Cammies with all our JTAC specific equipment.  It wouldn't take much thought to immediately see the difference.  The request was denied of course but at least we were allowed to wear the woodland MARPAT in the green zone.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Anglico, welcome to the site.  Please make your way over to the "introductions" thread and make an introductory post IAW the site rules.  Also, you're going to need to be vetted by one of the mods or admins here to verify your military service if you're going to have that username.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2012)

http://now.msn.com/now/0625-new-army-uniforms.aspx



> After eight years and a reported $5 billion in development, the U.S. Army is ditching its pixelated-looking uniform in favor of something that doesn't look like it was borrowed from the "Contra" Nintendo game. The design, known as the Universal Camouflage Pattern (UCP), has failed at doing what camo should do: Hide our soldiers. "If we can see our own guys across a distance because of it, then so can our enemy," one Army specialist said . According to insiders, the design was selected after the Marines had switched to an eye-catching pixel-driven pattern. "That's what this really comes down to," the editor of Soldier Systems Daily said. "'We can't allow the Marine Corps to look more cool than the Army.'"​


----------



## goon175 (Jun 25, 2012)

I personally think multicam is the way to go. It works really well, and half the army already has it due to deployments, so why would we spend MORE money on ANOTHER uniform/pattern? Enough is enough already. AND, I really like the way it looks with full color pins/patches for a duty uniform (read: not a field uniform). See below:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 26, 2012)

Last guy in the line looks like he's either trying to squeeze one out or hold one in...


----------



## goon175 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks to me like he just has a big ol' chaw in his lip and is tryin' real hard not to let it spill out in front of everyone


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn those Rangers look sharp...but whats with thefull color patches and badges?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 26, 2012)

My buddy just posted a pic on his FB from Afghan of his Maine team who are assigned to train the Afghan army with all of em sporting multicam, and these guys are from a infantry line company not Recon or Force or MARSOC or anything like that. So.....yea dunno what the Corps is planning lol! Might be a area related only sort of thing with them I dunno. Would post the pic on here but wanna try and maintain some opsec for him.


----------

